#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Google Street View!

## Missismiggins

Has anyone NOT seen this!!

It is pretty amazing, if you load up google maps, pic a location (obviously not third world countries like Thailand and Namibia as an example).

You can zoom in and when you get ready, you can pick the little brown bloke (no racist remarks intended) from the top left hand corner of your ZOOM meter, fuck, and dump him on a street then it opens up some pretty cool photos! I was looking at my mothers house with three men on the roof fixing it! Is that not AWSEOME or what!. it is in like a high resolution too...but there seems to be some sort of panoramic fuck up...her ridge tiles aren't bent like that!

I heard there was an outrage about this yesterday..that they posted some footage with a young kid with his dick out...some where in a London park..and they had to apologise...WTF!! who let the kid get his cock out in the first place...go prosecute the fucking family...anyone walking by could have seen it...fucking idiots!

And can you believe this is FREE!! I have had a look today at everywhere I lived in the UK, every girlfriends house...it was quick! The Mersey tunnel could have done with some lighting...but this is pretty amazing stuff!

I even found the shithole hotel on interstate 95 in North Carolina that I was forced to spend two weeks in.

The UK and US is quite well mapped, I still cannot find the hotel in Madeira where i did some terrible things and China seems off limits!.. take a look, it is amazing!

----------


## crippen

Still trying to find Smeggy by looking at the sunny bits,but no luck yet. ::chitown::

----------


## Missismiggins

> Still trying to find Smeggy by looking at the sunny bits,but no luck yet.


I cannot seem to understand how to take a snap of my previously "EXOTIC" homes from google street view, and post them here, to make you all so fucking jealous...you people have never lived in luxury ly Benwell, Pelaw...any ideas as to how to turn an HTML file into a JPG or whatever for posting...fuck me I couldn't believe my first flat...it has a fucking tree growing out of the windows...a dab of paint and it will be as good as new!

What a disgrace to let places get to this state..fucking Paki Landlords! Thesev places were beautiful terraced streets at one time!

----------


## melvbot

Windows XP: Take a screen shot

I think Google have done something like 95% of the UK and the US.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Windows XP: Take a screen shot
> 
> I think Google have done something like 95% of the UK and the US.


Screenshot?...I may as well try to raise the dead!.. is there not a way to capture it..like "SAVE AS" then open it in PS...? Thanks anyway!

I was getting all weepy looking at the beautiful places I used to live in...the Benwell shots brought it all back, looking out of the front room window, pissed and watching the smoke billowing out of the kitchen....never leave chip pans unnatended! The Cricketers Arms Circa 1992!

Came home from work on a Friday (3.30 finish) a few beers at the Cricketers Arms in Pelaw, I stick on the CHIP PAN, the wife opens a bottle of wine....a good shag and half an hour later I wake up with flames spouting from the kitchen window...we even managed to get a police helicopter overhead before I managed to douse the flames!

The funny thing was, the kitchen was an extension, it jutted out at 90 degrees to the main flat...I remember, I woke up and  looked out of the front room window, and saw these flames coming from what appeared to be next door, then I realized it was the fucking kitchen blazing...a strange feeling looking outside and seeing your house on fire!

----------


## Begbie

20 Crimes Caught on Google Street View - Criminal Justice Schools

----------


## Missismiggins

> Windows XP: Take a screen shot
> 
> I think Google have done something like 95% of the UK and the US.



Doesn't work for me...does nothing!

----------


## Missismiggins

Google Maps

Does this work? my place is on the right.. 2 doors down!

----------


## Missismiggins

Here we see the spacious living room and the fucking trees growing out of the front of the house!


This breaks my heart!

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&hq=&...37.67,,0,-1.52

If you manage to download the luxury surroundings, you can actually pan around to take in the entire scenic view!

We used to sit out back on a flat roof and drink cider.....what memories...what a wonderful world! The perfect ambiance!

When I came back to the UK after working in Germany for a few years, I was paying (or the government) a PAKI landlord 45 Pounds a week to live in this SHIT!....something is pretty much wrong!

I remember coming home from a Motorhead concert and this twat from downstairs had dumped all of his rubbish outside our back door..I recall throwiing it from the flat roof back into his yard, we never got on as friends, his wife was a retard that spent every waking hour bouncing a tennis ball off her ceiling (MY FLOOR)..the good old DAYS!

The Ozzies and the Americans really need to see the reason to be jealous....We British live like fucking kings in our castles!

----------


## taxexile

> Doesn't work for me...does nothing!


when you open PAINT, click "edit" and then "paste".

----------


## Agent_Smith

> house!





> heart!





> view!





> world!





> ambiance!





> wrong!





> DAYS!





> castles!


Are you a 13 year old girl?  Take a valium man and learn to punctuate like an adult (try using one of these "." every now and then)

----------


## melvbot



----------


## TizMe

Pattaya Photo Guide | Pattaya Virtual Tour

Pattaya, same same, but different.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^^Melvbot, I rarely, if ever, comment on other's grammar but Missmiggins every sentence ends with an exclamation point for no discernible reason.  NeXt HE wIlL Be wrITing LIkE thiS!!!!!!

----------


## melvbot

Don't bother Reading any posts by Loy Toy then! he does the same!

----------


## SunTzu

> The UK and US is quite well mapped, take a look, it is amazing!


We've had this for about 10 years in France now.  ::chitown:: 




Any news ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> is there not a way to capture it..like "SAVE AS" then open it in PS...?


Yes.

Hit the PrtScn button, open a new file in PS then Ctrl V.

----------


## Carnwadrick

Thanks Misses, I've used google maps for ages but never knew about the little brown boy, showed my wife the house I grew up in Thornliebank, Glasgow..I think she called her Mum and asked for a plane ticket home 555. seriously that is a great feature, how current is it?

----------


## Missismiggins

> Thanks Misses, I've used google maps for ages but never knew about the little brown boy, showed my wife the house I grew up in Thornliebank, Glasgow..I think she called her Mum and asked for a plane ticket home 555. seriously that is a great feature, how current is it?


I! Kind! Of! Stumbled! Upon! It By! AcciDent!.. buT! It! Is! Pretty! Good! and Free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pardon the grammar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> is there not a way to capture it..like "SAVE AS" then open it in PS...?
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Hit the PrtScn button, open a new file in PS then Ctrl V.


Cheers, but it simply does nothing on my machine.

----------


## tayto

Hey, thank a million for the info on how to save the google picture.
It works brilliantly.

----------


## Fabian

> Here we see the spacious living room and the fucking trees growing out of the front of the house!
> 
> 
> This breaks my heart!
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> If you manage to download the luxury surroundings, you can actually pan around to take in the entire scenic view!


What happened there? This looks worse than some parts of eastern Germany.

----------


## Happyman

I phoned my ex the other day and asked her how her new car was !!!
She went apeshit ! 
Must admit that she saw the funny side when I told her I saw it parked in the carport - In Wolverhampton !!
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Deris

Google Maps

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> 
> Here we see the spacious living room and the fucking trees growing out of the front of the house!
> 
> 
> This breaks my heart!
> 
> Google Maps
> ...


Places like this in most cities in the UK now, if you know where to look.When major industries were closed down by our maggie, whole areas of affected towns  collapsed.Houses can be bought for less than a packet of crisps!.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Don't bother Reading any posts by Loy Toy then! he does the same!


I was just going to say the same Mely! 

Thanks for following my posts..........you must be my biggest fan!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> What a disgrace to let places get to this state..fucking Paki Landlords! Thesev places were beautiful terraced streets at one time!


Just took a ' virtual drive ' around the area. As you say, what a waste of housing.
Nothing wrong with a Victorean terrace if they are looked after but these are pretty grim. 5 years ago I nearly bought a place like this in Burnley for 7000 quid as I figured the land would be worth something but my funds were a bit low so I let it pass. Mistake. The local authority renovated the whole street and they now go for around the 50,000 mark.
Still....looking on the bright side, even in a rundown area like this, there were not too many discarded plastic bags about....the bane of Thailand.

As for google streetmaps, I took a pleasant virtual drive around the countryside north of Clitheroe last night. If you get close up to the screen its so realistic you're almost at home. Next time I'll get the gf to stand over me with the watering can to make it more realistic.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> 
> Here we see the spacious living room and the fucking trees growing out of the front of the house!
> 
> 
> This breaks my heart!
> 
> Google Maps
> ...


Believe me, Eastern Germany was a dream compared to this place..........What happened? PEOPLE! This place USED to be a "select" area! belive it or not.

----------


## Bobcock

> it is in like a high resolution too


When you say it's like a high resolution, it's similar but not high resolution?

Medium Resolution, better than medium resolution but quite high resolution?

It's bad enough when people add this superflouous word when talking but when typing as well??????????

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> it is in like a high resolution too
> 
> 
> When you say it's like a high resolution, it's similar but not high resolution?
> 
> Medium Resolution, better than medium resolution but quite high resolution?
> 
> It's bad enough when people add this superflouous word when talking but when typing as well??????????




It's probably superflous to add 10 fucking question marks after yout unintelligible drivel too, but bye the bye!
Is This English? Is it understandable?

Define High Resolution? It is pretty high resolution compared to a digital camera of 10 years ago!

Please, what is tyhe point you are trying to make?

Maybe I should just say "it looked okay" but it wasn't that simple, I looked at the google street view of the Uk and of australia, one of them was a "Higher Resolution", so how would you have me phrase it? please elaborate as to your view of High Resolution? is the fucking hubble telescope "high resolution" define it.

----------


## Bobcock

No...you would have said 'it LIKE looked okay'....the point being the use of the word 'like'....

If it was HR, it was HR, but you said it was LIKE HR.... so what is like HR but presumably not HR?

It's rather sad hearing people stick the word into normal speech when it's not needed, but to type it.... really like rather sad don't you think?

----------


## Missismiggins

> No...you would have said 'it LIKE looked okay'....the point being the use of the word 'like'....
> 
> If it was HR, it was HR, but you said it was LIKE HR.... so what is like HR but presumably not HR?
> 
> It's rather sad hearing people stick the word into normal speech when it's not needed, but to type it.... really like rather sad don't you think?



I type the same as I speak in most cases, "BADLY" That's just me, sorry.

----------


## pompeybloke

> Originally Posted by Carnwadrick
> 
> 
> Thanks Misses, I've used google maps for ages but never knew about the little brown boy, showed my wife the house I grew up in Thornliebank, Glasgow..I think she called her Mum and asked for a plane ticket home 555. seriously that is a great feature, how current is it?
> 
> 
> I! Kind! Of! Stumbled! Upon! It By! AcciDent!.. buT! It! Is! Pretty! Good! and Free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pardon the grammar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's 27.25 apostrophes missing from that post too, and!!! I've told yoU!u!!! before "DO Sort It OUT!!!!""""" Grammar Police "R" watching YYYOOOOUUU!!!

----------


## Missismiggins

OK I wont use apostrophes or commars again in fact fuck punctuation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No...you would have said 'it LIKE looked okay'....the point being the use of the word 'like'....
> 
> If it was HR, it was HR, but you said it was LIKE HR.... so what is like HR but presumably not HR?
> 
> It's rather sad hearing people stick the word into normal speech when it's not needed, but to type it.... really like rather sad don't you think?


I think he meant to say that it was low resolution 72dpi.

----------


## Mid

> obviously not third world countries like Thailand


*Google Street View Coming to Thailand*
September 2nd, 2011                                     *

Google is on the way of adding another country to one of its  most controversial but undoubtedly useful projects, Street View,  Thailand. The company plans to start shooting in the country and is  looking for suggestions on where to start.* 

Thailand is a very popular tourist destination, but it can be hard to get information online about the many great places. 

What's more, it's a lot harder to get any real, unbiased views of what  it's actually like in some places, beyond what the tourism brochures and  hotel websites allow you to see.

This is where Street View could come in. With Street View anyone can  visit any place in the world and get a real-life view of what it's like.

Google has already started shooting in some of the biggest cities in the  country, including Bangkok. But Google wants to go beyond the obvious  places and shoot popular tourist spots and interesting locations.

It's partnered with the national Tourism Authority of Thailand and will  start a program to receive suggestions on places where to shoot. 

"Tourism is such an important contributor to Thailand's economy and with  the help of features like Google Maps with Street View we can support  our partner, TAT, in their efforts to promote sustainable tourism  domestically and internationally by giving people a whole new way to  experience Thailand," Google's Pornthip Kongchun said. 

"Street View has so many different uses - for urban development  planners, law enforcement agencies, house hunters, travelers, etc - it  lets users check out restaurants before arriving, make travel plans and  arrange meeting points," he added.

Google Street View is already available in several tens of countries and  is moving into more. It's not always welcomed though, it has been  forced to stop shooting in India recently, for example.

news.softpedia.com

----------


## Satonic

^ That should be great. Just a single picture from parts of Bangkok will have to suffice as the camera car can't get anywhere due to traffic.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ That should be great. Just a single picture from parts of Bangkok will have to suffice as the camera car can't get anywhere due to traffic.


Should be some interesting shots of fat, vest-wearing slobs on Beach Road though  :Smile:

----------


## Agent_Smith

> it's a lot harder to get any real, unbiased views of what it's actually like in some places


That'll probably lower the tourist numbers a bit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> TAT, in their efforts to promote sustainable tourism domestically


Hilarious!

----------


## DrB0b

MapJack - Your City Online has a pretty good street view of quite a few places in Thailand, including Pattaya and Chiang Mai.

----------


## forreachingme

The Phils mapping is old, most shoot taken in 2005 and many areas unclear !?!-!!

----------


## TizMe

Yes, the Pattaya photos are quite old as well, probably around 2005 as well.

----------


## Mid

*Google Street View arrives in its 50th country, now covers more than 5 million miles*
Matt Brian
                                         April  23, 2013

 
  
            Google's latest expansion of its Street View mapping service has seen it enter Hungary and Lesotho to mark 50 countries  in which the feature is now available. The company has also pushed its  "largest single update" of new and updated mapping images for over  350,000 miles of roads across 14 of its supported countries, which  include France, Italy, Poland, Romania, Russia, Singapore, and Thailand.

 In October, Google pushed updated imagery for over 250,000 miles of road,  expanding coverage in the US, Great Britain, Italy, and Sweden, among  other areas. Today's update sees the company add more special  collections to its service, which now includes popular spots like the  Pena National Palace in Portugal, the Sha Tin Che Kung Temple in Hong  Kong, and the Kilkenny Castle in Ireland  all of which were captured  using Google's Street View Trike.

 Today's update covers 350,000 miles of roads across 14 countries
 Google Street View launched in 2007 in five U.S. cities,  growing to cover 5 million miles of the world in six years. While the  company has come under fire for privacy violations  which include  Google's recent settlement with 38 US state attorneys general  Street View continues to set the benchmark for on-the-ground mapping services, which its rivals are scrambling to match.

theverge.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

Room for some fun here. This enterprising young Aussie couple saw the Google Street View car, sped ahead and immortalised themselves....

----------


## dirk diggler

When the Google Street View Car catches you off-roading any chance you get.

----------


## cyrille

> When the Google Street View Car catches you off-roading any chance you get.


A 9.5 year bump...to make no sense.  :Sad:

----------


## DrWilly

It's not that hard to decipher

----------


## dirk diggler

^^ Go back to bed, I have no interest in engaging with you on this forum.

----------


## DrWilly

He does love a sarcastic pop

----------


## Joe 90

> When the Google Street View Car catches you off-roading any chance you get.


I got caught putting some rubbish in a neighbour's wheelie bin.

Not as bad as some of the miscreants on here though.

Hal on his way back from Old Trafford in the Manchester red light District...




Snubbles and his lady coming back from the local gay bar..



The pic of Dill with his Utd shirt on knocking one out through his net curtains is a bit too graphic so I wont post that.

The most outrageous one is Cyrille after 2 cans of Cheers beer, I think West Brom won that day :Smile: 




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## dirk diggler

Check this bike out.

----------


## Joe 90

That should be in the Thai modified vehicles thread :smiley laughing: 

Double twins as well :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

> When the Google Street View Car catches you off-roading any chance you get.


Where did all my pictures go?

----------


## David48atTD

> When the Google Street View Car catches you off-roading any chance you get.





> 



I was wondering where the 'off roading' claim came from.

Got it now  :Smile:

----------

